# [email protected] Hidden Pond Farm new pics pg 18 post 171



## Jetiki (Apr 1, 2012)

Shasta is a tall mini at 37.5 by mini measures, I got her off Craigslist last August. We love her. Wish they hadn't lost her papers but oh well. She's a great girl and we love her. We do not have a due date, as of August 3rd we were told the foal there was 4 months old and was being weaned. So we brought her home. She was skinny then, she's not now. I can't wait to see this baby. I'm excited, but is a long wait. We had her ultrasounded in late September, vet guessed March for a due date, but here we are the 1st of April and no baby, so we wait until she decides when to foal. Hopefully it won't be too long now.

http://www.marestare...lias=hiddenpond

Karen


----------



## MeganH (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome!

Would love some photos like Diane has said






I have set up a thread that has a list I keep updated of all the mares on cam and have added Shasta to that list.



It is the very first Thread on this board.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't do whohoo pics, but I have the others. She's a sweet girl. I hope these pictures work.




From 3/15




Tonight Side view




This morning




Tonight


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello and Welcome



Shasta sure is pretty, thanks for sharing some photos with us





6.00am and all is quiet so I guess we are another day closer


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 2, 2012)

She's decided to really get a move on with her bag in the last couple of days, its really sticky this morning, but clear




Side view this morning




bag this morning




this morning


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

WOW She is progressing wonderfully, as Diane said baby looks to be back still but this could change fast. Keep the pics coming so we can see her progress


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Karen and welcome to you and Shasta - what a pretty mare!





I have a feeling that she is going to foal before we get to know her and you very well LOL!! But great to have you here.

I think she could go at any time, especially as she has foaled before, but if she's following the book (LOL!! do they ever!) then I agree with the others and think we will be waiting a few more days yet.

Who is the sire, did the folks you got her from tell you? Also did you see her last foal when you collected her - just interested in possible colouring if she's in foal to the same stallion.

The pictures are great - keep them coming please.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 2, 2012)

Sire was approximately 30" silver dapple, the foal that was there was a combo of the 2 and the colt was really nice looking colt. He had an outstanding head on him, too bad foal will be unregistered. She's been on Marestare for a while, I'm just slow in getting her up here



She does like to sleep flat out on her side, and she does lay down fast, like take 2 steps and drop, and she will run in her sleep, just so you have an idea whats normal for her, you blink and she's on the ground lol. Silly mare. I will get more pictures this evening when she comes in from outside


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 2, 2012)

Previous foal was silver bay, with no visible appy characteristics at the time I saw him.




This is Shasta the day we brought her home. her coloring hides her ribs and spine so they don't look as bad as they felt

Karen


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

oh gosh poor girl! she is lucky she found you


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2012)

Awe bless her, you have done a great job with her to get her looking as good as she does today, especially as she's in foal

She is such a lovely mare and it sounds as though this foal should be something special too.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks, its has cost me a bundle in feed, but I promised her when I got her home she'd never look like that again. She gets the best quality feed I can buy, Triple Crown complete, and Alfalfa/Orchard hay. I can't wait to see this baby.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 2, 2012)

So glad you got Shasta! She's lovely! Can't wait to see your foal, too. I, like many others here, love the appy spots. And your mare's udder looks nearly ready!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 2, 2012)

Very pretty girl and hope she has her baby soon for you


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

2.20am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2012)

3.50am and the cam won't come up for me! Anyone else having trouble or is it just my computer/connection?

Hope everything is ok?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

5.15am she is still down sternal but not looking comfy


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

she has a friend in her stall


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah! More spots! Shes a lucky girl to find you.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 3, 2012)

belly this morning




bag this morning


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2012)

She's looking good, but still has a little way to go yet I think. Her bag will fill more and her teats fill not long before she foals. Her tummy will drop into more of a V and then appear to 'move forward' as she gets really close.

So we wait! Possibly even another week or 10 days?

Again I must compliment you on how well she looks - she's such a pretty girl too.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2012)

3.50am and she's down sternal having a nice snooze!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2012)

I cant get the cam to come up? It was fine earlier on this morning, but when I went back just now to check again I cant get it. Shasta was lying flat out the last time I looked. Hope everything is ok and that it is just a cam glitch?

Can someone check to see if it working now - I've got to go do my boys. Thanks.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

6.05am and she is down sternal resting. Anna I am not sure if there what happened but the cam is running for me


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Renee - think it must be me coz also having trouble now with Delilah, but none of the others??

Just glad Shasta is alright.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

she is either fast asleep or eating


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone



Yes she loves her food and she seems to enjoy spreading her hay all over the stall, and sleeping is one of her favorite past times. I wasn't feeling well yesterday and last night, so I do really appreciate the extra eyes on her. She doesn't look much different today than she did yesterday. But here are the morning pics.



She will be going outside shortly, I'm just moving slow this morning.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2012)

3am and Shasta standing snoozing - hay all over the place as normal. LOL!!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 6, 2012)

I have morning pics



She's progressing right along now.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2012)

wow, she IS improving fast





Yesterday






Today


----------



## Eagle (Apr 6, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what she looks like tonight.





can we see her udder from behind please, just bend down and lift her tail.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2012)

She's getting really close!! Getting exciting!!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 6, 2012)

Now that is some udder changes! Seeing all these apply girls is really making me want to find Gracie and I a new addition.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 6, 2012)

Front of bag




rear of bag




belly






This is how she looked tonight, her milk looked like1% milk tonight.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 7, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, she's looking great!!!
> 
> And Sandy -- I see "spots" in your future!!!!!!!


We need some little spots to mix with our big spots!

And my gosh this girls udder looks ready to explode!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 7, 2012)

nice full udder! Yeah, more spots on the way!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2012)

3.00am and she is asleep


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 7, 2012)

Just checked in aswell and yes, she's snoozing quietly.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 8, 2012)

Well after an initial scare at 6am of her escaping from her stall, she's been pretty quiet until about 3pm when she was acting really uncomfy. My friend gave me a predict a foal kit and she tested the 5 squares before a minute was up, which according to that means within the next 12 hours. But I've seen the tests lie... lol So we watch and we wait. I do have bag pics from tonight they are below. Milk is ready based on consistency, color and texture. Bag is fuller than I expected it to get, so we are good there, I'm happy with it. Just waiting on her so show us what she's hiding.




From the front




from the back.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 8, 2012)

Boy! The pictures from the front makes her nipples look humongous!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 8, 2012)

She's resting up for the big event lol silly mare, she isn't eating her hay though, she's had that hay since noon, and its 11:30pm right now. She's normally an equine vaccuum


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

3.00 am and she is hungry now.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

4.30am and she is awake, normally she is fast asleep at this time of night.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 9, 2012)

No baby yet




oh well in due time Thanks for watching her



She hoovered her breakfast and will be going out shortly.

Morning pIcs


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2012)

Still think she will go another day or two - not that I'd take my eyes off her just in case, but it looks as though baby needs to move forward a little to be in the optimum birthing position, plus the very ends of her teats could fill up. But of course this could all happen in a few hours rather than a couple of days!!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 10, 2012)

nipples are filled in, bag is hot and hard tonight, woohaa is more swollen than its ever been, and she has been booty rubbing off and on all day long, my poor fence lol. I think we are finally getting somewhere lol There was a tiny bit wax on one teat. Can't be much longer now


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

Can we have some new pics





3.15pm and she is eating her hay


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2012)

Am watching her cam when I can and keeping my fingers crossed for you. She's munching her hay right now - as usual!!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 11, 2012)

I took pics with my phone and my phone ate them.... I will take the regular camera out there in a little while. last night pics and this mornings pics were eaten by the phone



Its about to finds its way under a truck....


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 11, 2012)

I took these tonight with my regular digital cam. I tested her milk again tonight just for giggles and she changed 4 squares instantly and 15-20 seconds for the 5th square to change. Its thick like honey, if I didn't know better I would have thought I spilled honey on me.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

This girl sure has me confused cos I would not have thought that she was close to foaling judging by her tummy, hooha and udder



These minis sure like to keep us on our toes


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, bought some pool test strips, and according to those, her ph is 6.8 and calcium is 1000 for what thats worth, but I have evening pics and I think we have WAX!!!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 13, 2012)

Morning update: No udder change this morning, no more wax than was there last night, ph between 6.8 and 6.2 and she's really cranky. she didn't eat all of her hay last night, and there's not mushy, but small poops every where.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2012)

She certainly is a strange one bless her!! Her tummy doesn't look quite ready, but her teats do look filled, yet her actual udder could fill a bit more. Incidently mares often get a small 'spot' of wax like substance on the ends of their teats towards the end of their pregnancy, but it is not the 'proper' wax. But add to that the fact that her ph has dropped and I think I would be watching her like a hawk!!!

Good luck, am crossing my fingers for a safe foaling - maybe tonight.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2012)

ps. 12.10pm and she's standing snoozing - normally when I check on her throughout the day, she is grazing????


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

hhmmm she sure is a confusing girl, Looking at her tummy and udder I would say she still has a way to go, now that you have the strips it will give us a better idea. She sure is cute and I love watching her, thanks for letting us into your barn to share this adventure


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 13, 2012)

well ph is between 6.8 and 6.2 as it was this morning. She's super cranky, tried to attack a canadian goose through the fence today, and just wanted to be alone, she's been doing some minor pacing, she'll stand there for a bit, then walk a lap, stand for a bit and walk again. I do have tonights pics


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 14, 2012)

We are looking good for a baby soon, lots of mushy poo, pacing, she's warm to the touch, I think we are good to go... I probably won't get back to the board before she goes.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 14, 2012)

Prayers for a safe and healthy foaling!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 14, 2012)

well she stopped for a break for now, I do think she will go soon though


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you taken any new pics of her today? It would be great to show the newbies what to look for






Safe foaling


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 14, 2012)

there was no changes in the looks of her, its behavior changes and I can't take pics of that, Sorry


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2012)

2.12am She was flat out with her head resting on the wall, now sternal. Looking quiet though.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2012)

2.50am she was eating her her but she has stopped for a quick rub of her booty


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 15, 2012)

it wasn't at 6.2 I said it was between 6.8 and 6.2 by the color. She definitely didn't read the book


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2012)

5.53pm and all quiet but lots of yawning going on! Perhaps she is just tired after her day out in the field? Or perhaps not??


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 16, 2012)

well she was up and down a lot yesterday evening, and last night, but nothing came of it, well I am hoping she's getting little one in position to show us what she's been hiding.

Not much change in her bag wise etc, but I did get this picture of her belly this morning... I think baby is riding low today


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

Me too Diane, I will be ordering a new pack this week.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought pool strips from Lowes, it does Ph, Ca and others says no mixing, I put a small amount like a . I had searched the internet and found that others had used these with their mares with good results so i bought them. After doing some further testing this morning (using other things) I think she's still in the 6.8-7 range I think I read it wrong... its all good though, I'm human I admit to being wrong. The way she was behaving the other day she did look like she was going to go, pacing, mushy poo every couple of minutes, there was nothing going on outside to excite her, she did everything but lay down and push lol. Since then there has been a lot of butt rubbing, and she was up and down a whole lot last night. And her belly is a lot lower today.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes I agree she was very restless and judging by how her tummy has changed I bet baby turning round is what upset her, she was probably uncomfy. Lots of people on here use pool strips and are happy with them but they are quite hard to read as you have found. Diane and I need simple


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 16, 2012)

I did post a belly pic from this morning but the sun was the wrong direction, let me see if I can get another one


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 16, 2012)

What happened to her bag??? Who knows... but its like its half gone ;(


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep, it's gone! It will come back when she is ready but I know how frustrating it is


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 16, 2012)

its the first time its gone down any in a week ... mares.... UGH I do wonder something though... when I got her the foal was just taken away from her, like that morning, she would bite her bag I am guessing to release the pressure. I am wonder if she isn't doing that now, if it gets too full......


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 16, 2012)

its back tonight
















belly tonight











woohaa --


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, I personally still think she has a way to go yet, as long as she foals safely we can wait a little longer


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 17, 2012)

the oddness of her bag yesterday had me wondering what was going on, I hadn't had one that went from complete flab, to fairly full like that when it hadn't been changing much for days.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 17, 2012)

morning pics, bag feels wider and its firmer than it was last night, maybe this is the final fill. her muscles on the sides of her tail are so loose they jiggle like jello... If there's changes I'll take pics in the middle of the day like I did yesterday, otherwise we'll see what she looks like tonight 

belly






bag
















woohaa


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the update


----------



## MeganH (Apr 17, 2012)

Come on , Shasta. I thought you would have foaled by now!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 17, 2012)

afternoon bag pics


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 17, 2012)

She's working on it


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 17, 2012)

tonights pics such a difference from yesterday.

Belly






bag
















woohaa


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 18, 2012)

Stormed last night, but she didn't seem to care.

Morning pics


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! She has got to be close!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 18, 2012)

ok I have a bale of straw the the strings got cut on, I am going to put it down, NOT because she's foaling now or in the next few hours, but because the blasted chickens and spreading it all over the barn. Rather use it than waste it.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2012)

I bet she will be very happy that you have naughty chickens


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 18, 2012)

apparently photobucket didnt like the woohaa pic... the others it didn't care about just that one.. huh? I dunno


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2012)

they always take off hooha pics


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 18, 2012)

pulled the woohaa pics since photobucket took offense


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2012)

She's certainly very close - cant go much longer surely???

The chickens are going to be thrilled when you put the extra straw down in her stall - I love watching them scratching about and she doesn't seem to mind, bless her.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 18, 2012)

Someone suggested putting them in their own private album but the are still link-able so ya'll can still see them they just can't come up if someone searches for something.

tested her milk tonight and it was the exact color of the 6.2 square mustardish, hopefully this means something


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 18, 2012)

Tonight's pics, she's been up and down a good bit today. We'll see what happens


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 18, 2012)

just watching and waiting for the show to start


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

4.30am and she is down sternal


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2012)

5.45am. Down sternal again, but looking - my words for it - a bit 'inward thinking'!! Fingers crossed for a safe foaling if she decides to let us see her little baby soon (I've got to go to town for a 'long' shop! Grrrrrrr!!)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy Shopping Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Renee - I do hate these mundane jobs that take me away from the laptop, often just when the fun is starting!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

me too, my kids will starve unless I go soon



French toast again for lunch today


----------



## MeganH (Apr 19, 2012)

Woohooo! We'll get to see your baby soon!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 19, 2012)

having fun







Shasta's not amused






now tonights pics


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

6.00am and she has been quiet all night


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 20, 2012)

we were being funny.. in all honesty I am too short to get the over the back pics of her I'll see if hubby will take them.

She can't clamp her tail, and a few days ago she looked like she swallowed a small car, but she doesn't any more after she rolled about 5 times throughout the day outside.

teats could fill more, and she scrunches up her woohaa when I pick up her tail last night it was really puffy and relaxed until I picked her tail up.

morning pics


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

When they are ready to foal "normally" their hooha stays puffy and swollen even when the tail is lifted.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 21, 2012)

well not much changed from last night until this morning, but from this morning until tonight we have changes


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 21, 2012)

last nights pics


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, so tested her milk today, its White, cannot see through it at all. And dripping not streaming but slow small drips not enough to concern me about lost colostrum.

test strip: hopefully ya'll can see it, its yellow no orange left in it at all.






bag
















woohaa today


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh wow exciting so you might get a foal tonight fingers crossed


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)

Now *THAT'S* a shopping bag



I will be watching her tonight for you


----------



## MeganH (Apr 22, 2012)

woohoo!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)

yep that's right Diane


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2012)

See there's life in the little grey cells yet!! LOL!!

Looks as though we shall have a baby Shasta by morning!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2012)

Ooooop's the cam has gone down in the 15 minutes since I last checked on Shasta. Is it working for you others??


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 22, 2012)

hubby rebooted the computer it should be all good to go


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 22, 2012)

rivaling a cow tonight in the bag department!!!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 22, 2012)

She looks READY!!!! Come on girl!


----------



## mthowdy (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh man I wish I could view the cam from my iPhone, but apparently it won't support the video streaming





I've been watching your thread, and I have to say your mare is beautiful!! I can't wait to see what she has in that big belly!

Wish I could help keep a watch on her!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, her udder and nipples sure are full! She looks to be waxing too! Tonight could be her night! She is currently hoovering her stall.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

mthowdy said:


> Oh man I wish I could view the cam from my iPhone, but apparently it won't support the video streaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben you can download "Skyfire" to iphones and this will let you watch the cams.

2.05am and she is looking restless


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

4,55am and she is foaling


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy cow! that was fast, she just went down and pushed him out. It took her 3 minutes





*CONGRATULATIONS *Karen on your new colt


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats on your new colt.

I have just been watching him trying to get up on his spindles so cute. Mom looks to be madly in love with her new boy.

And love his face white and spotty bum


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

Finally we have found the Spot Sprite



Karen he is just gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Karen MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

Off course I missed it - off doing my chips, checked Shasta before I went and straight back here when I got back and there he was!!

Tuned in just in time to see him trying to get under her tummy to get from one side to the other - or was it an overshoot from a milk bar search? They are such fun and entertainment arn't they. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

I see a spotty bum too


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2012)

Awww I missed it. I fell asleep about 1 lastnight trying to wait for her.such a cutie, I cant wait to see a pic of all these spots! Congratulations!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a lot of blurry ones LOL He just won't stand still


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2012)

Look at all that color! Love his spots! So precious


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh my is he not gorgeous and perfectly marked or what????



Congratulations!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I am in love with him


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh what a super little chap!





Has something happened to your weather - a short while ago it was all sunshine and I think you said that Shasta was loving the fan over her stall??


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow. Congrats he's adorable! I've looked through all your pictures of her progress and they've been VERY helpful.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 23, 2012)

Our weather has turned cold and super windy, little man is shivering so I dropped the outside window until it warms up again

Glad my pictures could help


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2012)

Can I ask what you are doing in her stall - been watching you working away with loads of sand/sawdust or somethig similar (not clear on cam I'm afraid!). Now you have a huge cover over it. It all looks very professional, so I was just wondering what you were doing -- and where have Shasta and her beautiful son disappeared to??


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 24, 2012)

I about hurt myself and Zippy almost fell on his face in a hole in the corner by the door. So I brought in rock dust/ stone dust and leveled the floor, then I put a woven geotextile fabric like they use in plant nurseries over top of that and used the 1x4 pieces of wood to hold it all together on the wall. it works like a giant self draining stall mat, that is all one piece. Was a lot of work, and I was really mad that I bought a 10ft piece instead of 12ft as I was 2ft short, but I made it work and its all nice and mostly level and its really nice to walk on.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 24, 2012)

Zippy tonight is on the high end of normal temp, if any one has time and is awake could you take a peek and check on him? I am hoping its just his termostat isn't working quite right and it will straighten itself out but concerned it could be more. Will call the vet in the morning if its still up, but I don't think it warrants a vet tonight. Supposed to be about 40 tonight so he has his jammies on.

Thanks


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2012)

3.15am and they are both down resting quietly. Maybe Zippy is having trouble with all the changes in your temperatures there. Small babies cant adjust themselves until they are two or three weeks old as I understand it. Hope that is the reason.

What a great idea for your stall surface - very comfortable too I would imagine!


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 25, 2012)

thats what I am hoping



but keeping an eye on him these little ones can go downhill quick. Thanks for Checking on him.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 25, 2012)

still slightly up this morning, so I called vet he said give him 1/3 of a cc of banamine and watch him close for any other signs of anything and gave me a list and to take it again in an hour or two and call him back and let him know how he is. He will come if he's needed but to try this first.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2012)

Please let us know how he is later today. Fingers crossed all will be well with the little fella.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 25, 2012)

not a hard delivery at all, fast and easy. his knees were bent under his head and I straighted his legs and he popped right out. Took them out for a walk today as I didn't want her to run him too much.

I'm trying to get back in touch with the vet to see what he suggests.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh I do hope Zippy is ok. does he have other symptoms or just the high temp? How is he doing?


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 26, 2012)

Was 102 last night but 101 this morning and he's acting normal so he's happy and I'm happy


----------

